# Asrock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen3



## Ramaan (21. Juli 2011)

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen MobO habe ich gerade über Geizhals ein neues (?) Mainboard von Asrock, was auf den Namen "Asrock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen3" hört gesehen.

http://p.gzhls.at/661806.jpg

Das Layout ist wirklich umwerfend schön und ich wollte fragen, ob jemand diesbezüglich näheres weiss, da ich wirklich fast gar nix in Erfahrung bringen konnte.

Bin vor allem wegen dem LAN verunsichert...Broadcom  und den 3rd Party SATA 6Gb/s Anschlüsse von ASmedia  wie auch die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Das Brett sagt mir jetzt gar nichts, aber AS Media ist der Hersteller der Controller für Sata 6GB/S und USB3. Es ist eine Tochterfirma von Asus.


----------



## Ramaan (21. Juli 2011)

Taugen die Controller was sprich besser als die üblichen Marvell 9128 ?


----------



## oGuzee (21. Juli 2011)

Also das Board ist nicht mal auf der ASRock Page aufgeführt.. komisch komisch...


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Juli 2011)

Sieht aber sehr schick aus, leider kann ich dir auch nix weiters dazu sagen.


----------



## Cyris (22. Juli 2011)

In einen anderen Thread hatte ich schon Informationen zu diesem Board geposted, aber hier noch mal. Denke da findet ihr alles was ihr sucht 
Zum Vergleich, ein ASUS Crosshair V, benutzt auch ein ASMedia® ASM1061 Controller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Juli 2011)

sag mal wieviel soll das ding kosten??

ich kann dir das asrock z68 extreme 4 empfehlen, dürfte günstiger sein und der unterschied zu dem von dir aufgeführten ist ja minimal wie ich finde.. habe selber das extreme 4 seit nem monat und bin mehr als zu frieden!! (allerdings erst nach dem ich eine neue firmware via instant flash drauf gehauen habe!!)

ps: hab natürlich nicht das extreme 4 gen3, habe ich ganz übersehen ^^


----------



## PsychoQeeny (22. Juli 2011)

Wann sind die Gen3 Boards von AS-Rock verfügbar? ... ich habe interesse an den extreme4 gen3 (das Fatality gen3 ist mir mit 220€ zu teuer)


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

Ja das Board macht schon einiges her,denke da werde ich umsteigen sobald das erhältlich sind, die vielen SATA3 Ports kann ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. August 2011)

Bei Alternate ist das Board für 264 gelistet, aber der Liefertermin ist unbekannt. 
Macht aber viel her mit dem schwarzen Design. Ich hab jeden Falls schon hässlichere Boards gesehen. Aber dieses hier und die neuen Gigabyte-Boards ganz in schwarz gefallen mir zur Zeit am besten.


----------



## dj*viper (9. August 2011)

find die neuen boards auch schick. ich bleib erstmal bei asrock. qualität zu top preisen


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

Mittlerweile gibts das Board auch günstiger, schon für  233€ glaube Ich. Das Layout ist in meinen Augen sehr gelungen und die Ausstattung ist auch klasse. Vom optischen her, ist es sehr attraktiv. Eine ernsthafte Alternative zum etwa gleich ausgestatteten GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 von Gigabyte. 
Eines der beiden Boards wird demnächst in meinem PC landen und dann mach Ich vielleicht auch noch ein Review.


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. August 2011)

Inzwischen sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit des Boards wieder sehr schlecht aus. Bei allen drei deutschen Händlern, die das Board gelistet haben, ist das Board aktuell nicht verfügbar.

Edit: Mich kotzt das schon grad ein bisschen an, dass das Board momentan nicht verfügbar ist. Immerhin ist das Layout etwas besser als beim Z68X-UD7 von Gigabyte. Aber naja, mal sehn. Montag ist Stichtag.


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Soweit Ich gelesen hab, soll das Board spätestens ab dem 20. August verfügbar sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Alternate ist das Board für 264 gelistet, aber der Liefertermin ist unbekannt.
> Macht aber viel her mit dem schwarzen Design. Ich hab jeden Falls schon hässlichere Boards gesehen. Aber dieses hier und die neuen Gigabyte-Boards ganz in schwarz gefallen mir zur Zeit am besten.



und das evga ganz in schwarz  

ich finds auch sehr chic mit den goldenen kondensatoren nur die Kühlkonstruktion ist nicht so meine


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Laut Mix-Computer soll das Board ab dem 17.08 verfügbar sein und 236€ kosten. Bei Avitos ist es mittlerweile auch gelistet für 233€. 
@Lolm@n: Ja der Kühler sieht etwas nerdig aus, aber da lässt sich ja noch was machen. In dem Punkt gefällt mir das Gigbayte-Board besser. Allerdings kostet das Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD7 auch knappe 40€ mehr, je nach Händler. Ich hab mich auch noch nicht ganz entschieden, welches Board Ich mir denn nun kaufen werde. Ist für mich ne verdammt schwere Entscheidung, nicht nur wegen dem Preis.


----------



## Schrotty (30. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand für das Board einen sehr guten CPU Kühler empfehlen der 100% auch passt und einen Intel i7 2600K so gut kühlt das auch wenn unter volllast es nie probleme geben wird? Die Montage sollte aber so einfach wie möglich sein.


----------

